# College Really Sucks



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

My social anxiety is making college really difficult. I have 2 roommates which drives me crazy. I need some private time, but I'm always around strangers 24/7 which is slowly making me lose it. I'm on meds for social anxiety/depression but it's not helping me like it used to. In high school I knew the bell would eventually ring and i could go home, but in college it's like I'm stuck in the eternal school day from hell. I can't say I'm not considering dropping out.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

All I can say is try to stick it out for a few weeks and see if things get any better. If not maybe you could ask for a transfer to a different dorm room or a singe, if it's available and affordable.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

Have you considered going to a college closer to where your parents live? For several years I commuted to a community college. I knew after every single class I could go home and be alone.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

This is the reason I'm glad I have to commute. When I stayed at my friend's dorm for a weekend i realized how little privacy you have and how much that would mess with me. So i can understand why you hate it so much. Is there anyway you could maybe commute?


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

drealm said:


> Have you considered going to a college closer to where your parents live? For several years I commuted to a community college. I knew after every single class I could go home and be alone.


I'm already looking at another school closer to home. The people here are jerks and everyone smokes way too much. It's making me sick.


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

Catching Fire said:


> This is the reason I'm glad I have to commute. When I stayed at my friend's dorm for a weekend i realized how little privacy you have and how much that would mess with me. So i can understand why you hate it so much. Is there anyway you could maybe commute?


I'm 6 hours away from home and don't have enough money to get an apartment here. I'll most likely be transferring schools after this semester is over. I really can't stand dorm life.


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

finster said:


> All I can say is try to stick it out for a few weeks and see if things get any better. If not maybe you could ask for a transfer to a different dorm room or a singe, if it's available and affordable.


I won't be able to get a double room until next semester. Single is out of the question. They would never give a single room to a freshman. I'll be toughing it out for a few more months here, but I don't know if I can handle it. I came really close to snapping today and it's only my fifth week here.


----------



## Mango7 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry, sounds like a tough situation. When I was an undergrad I had SA with my dorm mates too. So I transferred to another dorm building and luckily my new dorm mate was really nice and we got along so the rest of my freshman year was good with her.

Probably the best thing to do is to exercise at the school gym or take a class that's physical (like karate, yoga, tennis, etc.). That way some of your tension will be released when you do that activity and you won't snap and go crazy.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Maybe go to the library/student center or wherever and stay away from the room a lot and mostly just be there to sleep. Or get some good headphones and earplugs.


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

Mango7 said:


> Sorry, sounds like a tough situation. When I was an undergrad I had SA with my dorm mates too. So I transferred to another dorm building and luckily my new dorm mate was really nice and we got along so the rest of my freshman year was good with her.
> 
> Probably the best thing to do is to exercise at the school gym or take a class that's physical (like karate, yoga, tennis, etc.). That way some of your tension will be released when you do that activity and you won't snap and go crazy.


That's a good idea. My campus has a really big gym, so I can definitely go use the treadmill sometime.


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

ohpewp said:


> Maybe go to the library/student center or wherever and stay away from the room a lot and mostly just be there to sleep. Or get some good headphones and earplugs.


Thanks for the advice. I've been trying to stay out of my room as much as possible.


----------



## Kevin Tbh (Sep 24, 2009)

You're totally scaring me right now. I'm a senior (graduating in '10) and this is going to be a major concern for me. I can totally feel your pain already. 

Try burying yourself in music like someone above suggested (or didn't, lol). It really does keep people away, and you can do almost anything while on your ipod.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Nightwing said:


> My social anxiety is making college really difficult. I have 2 roommates which drives me crazy. I need some private time, but I'm always around strangers 24/7 which is slowly making me lose it. I'm on meds for social anxiety/depression but it's not helping me like it used to. In high school I knew the bell would eventually ring and i could go home, but in college it's like I'm stuck in the eternal school day from hell. I can't say I'm not considering dropping out.


College was the hardest time of my life. I went through some really dark times. But in the end, it made me a stronger person. Hell, if I hadn't gone to college, I probably wouldn't have even found out about SA, and I'd still just be thinking that I'm a freak and blaming myself. Having my college diploma is probably the thing that makes me the proudest, because I know what I went through to get it (and I don't mean in terms of academics). Just remember that if you can't handle it, then you can't handle it. It's nothing to be ashamed about. I would try to stick it out though, at least for a full semester. Maybe you can find an apartment or a single room in the dorms for the next semester?


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

Are you sure they wouldn't give you a single? Most schools will give singles to those with documented needs (and something such as SA or depression may qualify, depending on the school). Or maybe just reiterate how miserable you are there. There has to be somewhere else they can move you, whether it's to a double or a single. College can be hell if you're not comfortable with your roommates.


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

shelovescliche said:


> Are you sure they wouldn't give you a single? Most schools will give singles to those with documented needs (and something such as SA or depression may qualify, depending on the school). Or maybe just reiterate how miserable you are there. There has to be somewhere else they can move you, whether it's to a double or a single. College can be hell if you're not comfortable with your roommates.


The campus is way too crowded for them to give me a single. There are record numbers of freshman this year. I'm going to be tripled no matter what. One of my roommates I'm cool with but the other one doesn't even say hi to me when I pass her on campus even if I say hi first. I don't know if I did something to offend her or if she's just anti-social.


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

Kevin Tbh said:


> You're totally scaring me right now. I'm a senior (graduating in '10) and this is going to be a major concern for me. I can totally feel your pain already.
> 
> Try burying yourself in music like someone above suggested (or didn't, lol). It really does keep people away, and you can do almost anything while on your ipod.


I wouldn't worry about it. People don't usually get tripled, my school is just an exception. At the most you'll probably have a double which shouldn't be too bad. It's just a matter of finding the right college.

I get lost in my music as much as possible, but sometimes the frat boys get so loud you just can't drown out the sound.


----------



## Nightwing (Sep 7, 2006)

Witan said:


> College was the hardest time of my life. I went through some really dark times. But in the end, it made me a stronger person. Hell, if I hadn't gone to college, I probably wouldn't have even found out about SA, and I'd still just be thinking that I'm a freak and blaming myself. Having my college diploma is probably the thing that makes me the proudest, because I know what I went through to get it (and I don't mean in terms of academics). Just remember that if you can't handle it, then you can't handle it. It's nothing to be ashamed about. I would try to stick it out though, at least for a full semester. Maybe you can find an apartment or a single room in the dorms for the next semester?


Single rooms and apartments are pretty much out of the question for me unless I find a job (I have way too many classes to have time for one) and I'm going to try to stick it out here till December. I'm already looking at another school though. But like you said, if college doesn't kill me it will make me stronger and make me more comfortable with my SA.


----------



## DitzyDreamer (Jun 10, 2008)

Nightwing said:


> My social anxiety is making college really difficult. _I have 2 roommates which drives me crazy._ I need some private time, but I'm always around strangers 24/7 which is slowly making me lose it. I'm on meds for social anxiety/depression but it's not helping me like it used to. In high school I knew the bell would eventually ring and i could go home, but in college it's like I'm stuck in the eternal school day from hell. I can't say I'm not considering dropping out.


OMG. Are we sibs from another mother? I am going through some of the same sh!t, and only eleven days have passed since I moved it. I was originally in a quad that was so loud, boys I didn't know would barge in and out of the room w/so much as a knock or a "hello", music was blaring at 4AM when I'm trying to get some rest. Just yesterday, I transferred to another quad, and I just found out one of the girls likes to have her boyfriend sleep there every other weekend. FML.


----------

